# PSE Kingfisher?



## Longstreet1 (May 23, 2012)

I just got my bow in should I leave it strung or unstrung?


----------



## sleeze (May 23, 2012)

I leave mine unstrung for the most part....

I dont think it matters either way,,jmo,,,,,maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (May 24, 2012)

unstrung until use!


----------



## markland (May 24, 2012)

The Kingfisher uses solid glass limbs I would probably recommend unstringing the bow after use.


----------

